# Towing: Weight Distribution system



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

Let's discuss these type of systems.... Which brands would you recommend?







Currently looking at the Kurt or Valley... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Towing: Weight Distribution system (0320thGTI)*

I think I remember hearing they are not recommended on the Treg. I am not sure why, but do remember the above being mentioned though.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Towing: Weight Distribution system (Yeti35)*

I think as long as you have the standard steel suspension you can use one of these.
Linder


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Towing: Weight Distribution system (raleys1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raleys1* »_I think as long as you have the standard steel suspension you can use one of these.
Linder
That is what it was, you can't use it with air. Really no reason to have that with air.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Not recommend with the Touareg. Heavily discussed 3-4 years ago on here.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

It's really still a conflict of information with no clear outcome. Hitch says yes, manual says no. The WD does interfere with the air suspension function.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_It's really still a conflict of information with no clear outcome. Hitch says yes, manual says no. The WD does interfere with the air suspension function.

Exactly... Speaking for myself I do not have air suspension.... So does that mean I have the green light....


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*

I use WD with steel (you need to use it as you start towing heavier weights)..DO NOT use it with air suspension (there is no need anyways), on air suspension vehicles WD confuses the rear suspension into thinking there is a lighter load than there really is, making handling tricky at best.
You can't safely tow over 400lbs tongue weight on steel suspension without WD, the rear end fully compresses and you end up not being able to steer or brake well due to the weight transfer.
The manual says no, the hitch says yes...
In terms of what setup is best, the Hensley is the cream of the crop if you have 3 grand to spend, otherwise all the commercially available setups are fine. I use an EAZ lift setup and its been fine for many, many towing miles.


_Modified by NickM at 8:37 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (NickM)*

My Egg's owner's manual explicitly states that weight-distributing devices are NOT to be used because of possible damage to the unibody. VWOA's very knowledgable regional tech rep affirmed this when I first got our egg and was configuring it for towing, and added that these devices interfere with the stability control system.
If I had steel suspension, you couldn't run fast enough to give me one of these. I'd love to be a plaintiff's attorney trying a damage claim arising from an accident in which a non-recommended accessory like this could be said to be contributary to the accident!


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (khaug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khaug* »_My Egg's owner's manual explicitly states that weight-distributing devices are NOT to be used because of possible damage to the unibody. VWOA's very knowledgable regional tech rep affirmed this when I first got our egg and was configuring it for towing, and added that these devices interfere with the stability control system.


Interestingly enough my Eggs hitch explicity states maximum limits for use with a weight distribution system. My very knowledgeable regional rep said I should follow what the decal on the hitch says and told me the manual contains many errors.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (NickM)*

I think it's time to get the official word from VW... Hoping TREGinginCO can get some answers... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_I think it's time to get the official word from VW... Hoping TREGinginCO can get some answers... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









If VW says anything other than the decal is right, then they have another towing debacle on their hands...a steel suspension touareg cannot tow a tongue weight over 400lbs without being dangerous (unless weight distribution is used to balance out the load)....since safe trailing practice is to have at least 10% of the overall towed weight as tongue weight, that would put the Tregs max towing capacity at 4000#. If that's the case I'll be happy to take a full refund of my purchase price.


----------



## Kerr (Nov 8, 2003)

I understand that the Tregs with air would level attemp to level the load, but this system displaces the load threw threw the entire fram of the vehicles.
Our armada has air ride and is rated to tow 10K lbs, But it says for loads over 6K or something along those line ou need this set up.
I currently have the weight distribution hitch and have used it on all the vehicles. Its pretty awsome set up. Even on the 3/4 ton suburban that gm rates to tow 14,500 lbs i still use it. makes towing a lot safer and the ride more stable, even on a F450 dually ford.
I also didnt buy one that cost $3,000 bucks as mentioned above, mauybe that was a typo. i think i paid like $350-385 something like that.


----------



## Kerr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Kerr)*

here is the armada with the suburban on the back.. probbaly about 10K lbs, with out the weight distribution hitch, see how its sagging..







[/URL]
this is on a 2500 gmc with the hitch being uses.. the truck is actulley setting level, the road is sloaped. 







[/URL]


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (Kerr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kerr* »_
I also didnt buy one that cost $3,000 bucks as mentioned above, mauybe that was a typo. i think i paid like $350-385 something like that. 

Its not typo, the Hensley system really is around 3 grand. I have an EAZ lift, cost was around $500 bucks or so.
here is the link to Hensley in case you're in the mood to spend a lot on a WD system http://shop.hensleymfg.com/hensleyarrow.html


----------



## Kerr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (NickM)*

thats pretty impressive, but a lot of money. mine i guess is the cheap one lol.. it looks like the one pictured in the first post. for some reason im thinking it was a weston, ill look tonight.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Kerr)*

Here is the first one.It is a V6 without air.I use an Equalizer Hitch on this.Pulled it with no problems.This was several years ago when the Touareg was still in its baby stages.








Here is the one I have now.It does have Air but I still use the same type of hitch for this also.It is only used to handle the sway.
I have been towing this thing for several years and no problems ever with it.
Oh...My tech and Rep said it was good to use one.Others may think differently but then again....Do they have a Touareg and pull with one.

http://www.clubtouareg.com/gal...=9140 


_Modified by Devoman at 12:55 PM 5-29-2009_


----------

